

Zulily: A Billion-dollar E-Commerce Company You May Know Nothing About - nols
http://www.fastcompany.com/3041404/inside-zulily

======
michaelbuckbee
Really interesting to contrast their story with Fab (as mentioned in the
article) as they do seem to have started at a similar place and then just
diverged so strongly.

In the context of the BusinessInsider piece on Fab that was on HN today this
quote was actually kind of chilling: "When you look at Fab or some of the
other things that got started and flamed out, I think there’s a lack of cost
control," Vadon offers.

------
ScratchMM
I know all about it:) Have been a customer for 1+ years - a bit addictive...

~~~
eitally
I was going to say the same thing. I suspect my household has spend a couple
grand there over the last couple years, particularly on kids' clothes & shoes.

